
Suicide Note - lowhuman
http://pastebin.com/7A5ESV8K
======
echolima
I don't know if this is a repost from someone else, but if it is you, please
know someone out here cares. All I ask is that you stop and let someone
listen. If you can, please call 1(800)273-8255

